# egg donation



## Tola (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi,

Can anyone share infomration on good clinic abraod where to go for egg donation?

Thanks...


----------



## Meromero (May 17, 2014)

Instituto bernabeu is a very good clinic and I would definitely recommend it, as I have been there myself.


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Prague fertility centre is good.


----------



## Meromero (May 17, 2014)

Instituto bernabeu is in alicante,Spain. The Doctors are very good and can speak fluent English. They try and make you feel relaxed through whole process. Definitely, worth considering.


----------

